# Yesterday's photo shoot, thanks lovely cute model: Susanna!



## TONYWORKSHOP (Aug 18, 2006)

------------------------------------------------------------------------
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8


----------



## V.Alonso (Aug 19, 2006)

nice series... 2 and 5 are my fav's 

thew last one is nice too


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 19, 2006)

The reflector seems a bit on the harsh side, esp in #3 and #8.  Looks like it was a gold reflector?  If so, it seems like it really brings the yellow out in her skin tone, which I'm not sure works so well for me.

Good creative posing, and I like the model's look.  Funky and eclectic, but very vibrant.


----------



## TONYWORKSHOP (Aug 19, 2006)

V.Alonso said:
			
		

> nice series... 2 and 5 are my fav's
> 
> thew last one is nice too


 
thanks  , I&#12288;specially like 2 and last one.


----------



## TONYWORKSHOP (Aug 19, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> The reflector seems a bit on the harsh side, esp in #3 and #8. Looks like it was a gold reflector? If so, it seems like it really brings the yellow out in her skin tone, which I'm not sure works so well for me.
> 
> Good creative posing, and I like the model's look. Funky and eclectic, but very vibrant.


 
Yes, you are right , I used reflector. I used the reflector in all these pictures, just from different angle.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 19, 2006)

very cool shote - 2 ,5 & 6 for me! x


----------



## theoryblue (Aug 21, 2006)

I think you had the right idea but the color of lighting doesn't seem to work well with her skin tone. I like #6 the best though.


----------



## bitteraspects (Aug 31, 2006)

agreed. #6 is nicely composed. nice work


----------



## kacelle (Sep 17, 2006)

I like #6 and #8 best.  Good job!


----------



## memphis (Sep 17, 2006)

great shots, great model...


----------

